# New 50 gallon tank



## dfmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I'm setting up a 50 gallon tank that I plan to plant heavily and then add German blue rams (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi). I imagine I'll go with one male and two females. An emerald green Cory is currently the sole occupant. Is this Cory going to be a good tank mate for the rams? I don't plan on breeding, but if eggs are laid I'd like the chance for the eggs/fry to survive. Would the Cory eat the eggs? 

So, one, should I keep the Cory in this tank? Two, what would be other good members of a community tank with blue rams as the stars? I'm working toward relatively soft, warm water, with low pH. So I'm thinking in addition to the rams:
Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario) two or three
Red Cherry Shrimp two or three
Some schooling Tetras like neons, rummy-nose, or cardinals about a dozen 
Any comments, corrections, or suggestions?
You can follow my progress (or lack thereof) here: 
fwaquarium.blogspot.com

Thanks in advance!
David


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

Good choice with the blue rams. Those are one of my favs! As for tankmates, your list seems pretty nice to me.


----------



## dfmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Alpo, I'm very excited. I just visited my LFS and will like place my order soon. Would you think the numbers are about right?



Alpo said:


> Good choice with the blue rams. Those are one of my favs! As for tankmates, your list seems pretty nice to me.


----------



## dfmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome WD! I am enjoying myself here.
Regarding plants:
I've ordered the 36 discus plant assortment from aquariumgarden- 
The plants are selected to tolerate discus tank environment conditions, specificaly - higher temperatures up to about 85F. The plants we include are a collection of several anubias species, hygrophila species, anacharis, hornwort, rotala indica, wisteria, java fern species, amazon and ruffle swords, and also some dwarf hairgrass.
I hope they treat me right. The plants should arrive Monday.
I'll provide pics and a narrative at my blog here: Aquarium Blog
Do these plants sound about right to you? I'm thinking blue rams and discus have similar water requirements?


----------

